

"Buckypaper": Revolutionary Paper 10 Times Lighter, 500 Times Stronger Than Steel (VIDEO) - someperson
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2008/10/20/buckypaper-revolutionary_n_136286.html

======
ram1024
ugh. it's not impressive to the common man unless you shoot bullets at it or
try and blow it up.

